# Add a picture



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I made a post this morning and thought I added a picture,well that didn't turn out. Would someone please explain to me how to add a picture. My post will not be understood without the picture. Sorry I started school right after they done away with the ink well


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22146-how-to-attach-images-to-posts/


----------

